# Travel Advice - Do's and Dont's



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Traveling to the Philippines for the first time? Here's a great list of "7" do's and dont's for those 
ready to explore the islands...

Get The Story Here

(Philippine Daily Inquirer)


Any other ideas or advice? {Responsible & usable ideas ONLY}


----------

